# mk4 questions



## meyersmankmk42.0 (Oct 31, 2014)

So story first...got a hand-me-down golf mk4 2.0 with about 130k miles. Its as stock as a rock... and I am gettting this car for free so i'm not looking forward to buying any new cars in the near future, but am looking on how to improve this car. So with that being said
1. i was wondering how much a transmission swap would cost (thinking about going to a 5 speed or dsg) 
2. if there are any mods i can do with the engine to make it not so much of a 2.slow ._____. (was considering to bore out the pistons but not so sure)
3. when in doubt boost out....right?


if you can answer any of my questions that would be greatly appreciated. and if you have any other things to keep an eye on or point out on the car with what should be done please let me know im open to all ideas. :laugh::laugh::laugh: 

and thank you again if you can give me any advice and happy halloween umpkin:umpkin:umpkin:umpkin:


----------



## JohnRico (Sep 25, 2008)

meyersmankmk42.0 said:


> So story first...got a hand-me-down golf mk4 2.0 with about 130k miles. Its as stock as a rock... and I am gettting this car for free so i'm not looking forward to buying any new cars in the near future, but am looking on how to improve this car. So with that being said
> 1. i was wondering how much a transmission swap would cost (thinking about going to a 5 speed or dsg)
> 2. if there are any mods i can do with the engine to make it not so much of a 2.slow ._____. (was considering to bore out the pistons but not so sure)
> 3. when in doubt boost out....right?
> ...


Here. Go read this:
http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?3023219#post35065450


----------



## meyersmankmk42.0 (Oct 31, 2014)

thanks for the help man. will be referring to that page if i ever get any future questions:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------

